# The Worst "Best" Movies



## AWP (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm sitting here watching Avatar and two thoughts have slapped me in the face: this movie made a ton of money and this movie sucks.  While I can provide a review of this dog excrement, I'm curious what money-making or critically acclaimed movie(s) you can't stand. Avatar....fuck Avatar. There's probably a reason it's being shown on a Tuesday.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 23, 2016)

Most Oscar-nominated movies suck.....and it seems like half I have never heard of....


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 23, 2016)

Hurt Locker should already be on this list.


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Hurt Locker should already be on this list.



A solid one when it comes to Oscar wins, but fortunately it is off the "money" list.

Box-Office Top 100 Films of All-Time

Academy Awards Summaries


----------



## Muppet (Feb 23, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Hurt Locker should already be on this list.



I thought that was used as an EOD training film? No?

M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Avatar sucked, but I have to admit those helo's looked cool as hell. Liked the space "combat robot suits" as well. But yeah, it totally sucked donkey dicks.

Hated Green Zone, Hurt Locker, Jar Head, etc, etc. Military movies that just totally dick things up with imposable story lines and jacked up uniforms, drive me nuts.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 23, 2016)

Roadhouse must be in there somewhere.

Con Air.

Showgirls.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 23, 2016)

Muppet said:


> I thought that was used as an EOD training film? No?
> 
> M.


"Someone" is going to have your ass for that one!


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 23, 2016)

Three Kings  

Disclaimer: except for the beginning when Cloony is banging the reporter


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 23, 2016)

After reading over the list, around 80% make my fail list.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> "Someone" is going to have your ass for that one!



I know. On going joke. I attempt to make her loose her shit at least once a month....

M.


----------



## Brill (Feb 23, 2016)

For us old folks Ishtar...for you "yootz"...google them shitz.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 23, 2016)

"Easy rider"...Inna gadda fucking bullshit made me name my dick Captain America. As in red, white with blue veins. No doctor, it doesn't hurt. Not me.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 23, 2016)

All the Marvel movies are hot garbage.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 23, 2016)

I know so many people who have said unless you see Avatar in 3-D it sucks, so I've never seen it.  I also have never seen Titanic, I know how it ends already. 

RP and I were watching Spiderman 3 in the Bear Tooth Theater (serves their own microbrew) and the best part was when the fire alarm went off and we had to leave.  No amount of beer was making it any better.


----------



## Jael (Feb 23, 2016)

Uh, everything with Nicholas cage, tacos and beer couldn't fix his crap. Surprised twilight hasn't been mentioned either. Sean penn movies....a lot of the shit netflix likes to mark 5 stars. Any of those sappy ass love movies that become cult classics. Endless list


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 23, 2016)

lindy said:


> For us old folks Ishtar...for you "yootz"...google them shitz.



Well if we're getting into Films Demonstrating Staggering Ineptitude, may as well throw in:

Plan 9 From Outer Space

Glitter

North

Movie 43


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> North



LOL - this movie is known for being the target of Roger Ebert's most brutal review.  A snippet:

_"I hated this movie. Hated, hated, hated, hated, hated this movie. Hated it. Hated every simpering stupid vacant audience-insulting moment of it. Hated the sensibility that thought anyone would like it. Hated the implied insult to the audience by its belief that anyone would be entertained by it." — Roger Ebert_

Full Review


.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 24, 2016)

The entire Lord of the Rings trilogy is utter tripe.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 24, 2016)

Well where do you scanks stand with Lawrence of Arabia?


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Well where do you scanks stand with Lawrence of Arabia?



Cinematic masterpiece.

But I did not like Hurt Locker, The Great Gatsby (in any form), any LOR movies (or any in that genre), Dances with Wolves.

I am ambivalent about Zero Dark Thirty, Green Zone, Slumdog Millionaire.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 24, 2016)

I agree with Zero Dark Thirty. I watched it in theaters and got bored pretty early on.
Star Wars 7. Well, I wouldn't call it a bad movie, but compared to how great it's been hyped up to be, it sucks.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 24, 2016)

Raptor said:


> Star Wars 7. Well, I wouldn't call it a bad movie, but compared to how great it's been hyped up to be, it sucks.



I think that's a valid point: It was SO hyped up it was bound to be disappointing.  I was almost expecting an orgasmic experience based on what social media was telling me, but I left like, "meh."  Glad I went to a matinee and did not spend the big evening $ on it.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 24, 2016)

Raptor said:


> Star Wars 7. Well, I wouldn't call it a bad movie, but compared to how great it's been hyped up to be, it sucks.


 


Devildoc said:


> I think that's a valid point: It was SO hyped up it was bound to be disappointing.  I was almost expecting an orgasmic experience based on what social media was telling me, but I left like, "meh."  Glad I went to a matinee and did not spend the big evening $ on it.


 
So you guys didn't like it because of the hype? Not based on the movie itself? I'd suggest learning to manage your expectations next time.

Also, to use the word hype, it typically means it doesn't perform in the box office. It's made over $2billion in the box office so far. Your argument is moot.

I think what this thread is suggesting are the worst movies that ended up winning best picture. So kind interesting that you are suggesting the movie should even be nominated if you guys don't like it.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 24, 2016)

Sharknado.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 24, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Also, to use the word hype, it typically means it doesn't perform in the box office. It's made over $2billion in the box office so far. Your argument is moot.



I would suggest that the argument is somewhat valid; Titanic was hyped in '97 and made almost $2.2 Billion, and its a steaming pile of cinematic shit.



Florida173 said:


> I think what this thread is suggesting are the worst movies that ended up winning best picture. So kind interesting that you are suggesting the movie should even be nominated if you guys don't like it.



If that's our criteria, I would call it a tie between Shakespeare In Love (steaming enough to fog my glasses) and the Hurt Locker.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 24, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> So you guys didn't like it because of the hype? Not based on the movie itself? I'd suggest learning to manage your expectations next time.
> 
> Also, to use the word hype, it typically means it doesn't perform in the box office. It's made over $2billion in the box office so far. Your argument is moot.
> 
> I think what this thread is suggesting are the worst movies that ended up winning best picture. So kind interesting that you are suggesting the movie should even be nominated if you guys don't like it.



First, Roger Ebert, I never said I didn't like it.  I said I thought it was over-hyped.  Difference.  Second, "hype" could refer to box office receipts, it could also mean how _good_ the movie is relative to the advertising.

I wouldn't get too wrapped up in wondering about me managing my expectations.  That's my wife's job; not sure she would like the competition.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 24, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> So you guys didn't like it because of the hype? Not based on the movie itself? I'd suggest learning to manage your expectations next time.
> 
> Also, to use the word hype, it typically means it doesn't perform in the box office. It's made over $2billion in the box office so far. Your argument is moot.
> 
> I think what this thread is suggesting are the worst movies that ended up winning best picture. So kind interesting that you are suggesting the movie should even be nominated if you guys don't like it.


The hype isn't what ruined it for me. It was an Episode IV ripoff to me and that's why I don't like it. Hype probably wasn't the right word to use. The reactions people had after watching it and how many were claiming its one of the best movies they've ever seen is what I really had in mind.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 24, 2016)

Raptor said:


> The hype isn't what ruined it for me. It was an Episode IV ripoff to me and that's why I don't like it. Hype probably wasn't the right word to use. The reactions people had after watching it and how many were claiming its one of the best movies they've ever seen is what I really had in mind.


 
I don't want to derail the thread with star wars, but I would like to suggest that the reasons for it being a combination of a ripoff of ep4 and ep5 are exactly what the franchise needed after ep1-3. The movie had its moments both ways and did a great job of giving us more star wars movies in the future. So I am all for it.


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> I would suggest that the argument is somewhat valid; Titanic was hyped in '97 and made almost $2.2 Billion, and its a steaming pile of cinematic shit.



The only reasons to see Titanic are on Kate Winslett, my future ex-wife.


-----

And my intent for this thread before it TWA 840'ed out of here was "The worst films despite box office or award success."


----------



## nobodythank you (Feb 24, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Also, to use the word hype, it typically means it doesn't perform in the box office. It's made over $2billion in the box office so far. Your argument is moot.


Incorrect. His use of hype is accurate. 


> _verb - _promote or publicize (a product or idea) intensively, often exaggerating its importance or benefits.


The movie's success in sales is not what hype refers to, it is the building of expectations through marketing thereby encouraging people to buy a ticket and go see the movie. The fact it made so much money is not an indicator of how good the movie is. Using your own assessment of ep 1-3, Episode 1 is the third highest overall grossing star wars film (adjusted). Is it not fair to say that the reason such a poor movie made so much was because of the hype generated leading up to its release? The force awakens was an over-hyped mediocre film, that while entertaining, did not live up to the wonder and awe of the original trilogy.


----------



## tweeder (Feb 24, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> All the Marvel movies are hot garbage.



Except Deadpool, agreed.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 24, 2016)

Bio Dome. It's @Freefalling favorite movie.


"making a filter, making a filter, making a fillllllllter"


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 24, 2016)

Gravity.   Still not sure why that movie got any attention.  It sucked.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 24, 2016)

ke4gde said:


> Incorrect. His use of hype is accurate.
> 
> The movie's success in sales is not what hype refers to, it is the building of expectations through marketing thereby encouraging people to buy a ticket and go see the movie. The fact it made so much money is not an indicator of how good the movie is. Using your own assessment of ep 1-3, Episode 1 is the third highest overall grossing star wars film (adjusted). Is it not fair to say that the reason such a poor movie made so much was because of the hype generated leading up to its release? The force awakens was an over-hyped mediocre film, that while entertaining, did not live up to the wonder and awe of the original trilogy.


 
So it was a victim of it's own phenomenon. There is a good article out there suggesting that every sci-fi movie ends up being compared to Star Wars and generally doesn't do well.

To you first comment. I would only say that it's about earnings over time, not just the raw numbers. context makes everything. Also. The hype was fan based. I don't believe that the studio over-exaggerated any marketing. If anything, Deadpool was way more marketed, but at least lived up to the hype. It just won't make the money that ep7 will make. There are of course such things as market measured metrics, and ep7 exceeded performance expectations.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 24, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Gravity.   Still not sure why that movie got any attention.  It sucked.


 
Because even journalist thought it was actually filmed in space...


----------



## nobodythank you (Feb 24, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> So it was a victim of it's own phenomenon. There is a good article out there suggesting that every sci-fi movie ends up being compared to Star Wars and generally doesn't do well.
> 
> To you first comment. I would only say that it's about earnings over time, not just the raw numbers. context makes everything. Also. The hype was fan based. I don't believe that the studio over-exaggerated any marketing. If anything, Deadpool was way more marketed, but at least lived up to the hype. It just won't make the money that ep7 will make. There are of course such things as market measured metrics, and ep7 exceeded performance expectations.


Caution, the fan boy is strong with this one. Look, I get it. You are a fan and don't like negative comments towards it. We all have our fandoms and strive to protect them. Mine are Deep Space Nine, Farscape, and the HALO franchise. We will defend our fandoms to the end.

However, Star Wars is not science fiction. It is fantasy set in a science fiction setting. So the idea that every other sci-fi movie ends up being compared to SW is ludicrous. How can you say the studio did not exaggerate marketing? There were kids toys on the shelves before the movie even came out, people bought movie tickets to movies that only showed a two or three minute trailer and ignored the feature film. I won't deny that they did a fantastic job on marketing. However, the movie itself was hyped, partly as its own phenomenon and partly because the studio flooded the market. The movie, based on the hype, failed to meet expectations. If our unit mandated a perfect PT score of 300, and the army standard was 150 (not really but for simplicity's sake), and we scored 250, then we did well. However, we still fell short of expectations. A crude comparison I know, but it helps to illustrate the point.

You are correct about context. You also cannot make a logical argument that it was a good movie based on the metrics and performance expectations. If we were executives reviewing the movie, then we could objectively agree that the movie did fantastic. As science fiction fans, we can subjectively disagree as to the film's success based on its content and not on its box office performance. Example, John Carter, Jupiter Ascending, Edge of Tomorrow, Oblivion, and others were fantastic science fiction movies that did not do well at the box office. However, their stories were excellent as was the execution of the movies.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 24, 2016)

ke4gde said:


> However, Star Wars is not science fiction. It is fantasy set in a science fiction setting. So the idea that every other sci-fi movie ends up being compared to SW is ludicrous.


It seems like most people don't understand the difference, unfortunately. They are ships in space and lasers and automatically label it as science fiction.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 24, 2016)

Raptor said:


> It seems like most people don't understand the difference, unfortunately. They are ships in space and lasers and automatically label it as science fiction.


I meant to say
"All they see are" in the second sentence. Proofread fail on my part.


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2016)

And I thought the nerdiest discussion on the board today was about Arabic...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 24, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> And I thought the nerdiest discussion on the board today was about Arabic...





Freefalling said:


>


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 24, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> And I thought the nerdiest discussion on the board today was about Arabic...


 
Understanding of course that your great weekly contribution to the forums are threads about Mondays


----------



## nobodythank you (Feb 24, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> And I thought the nerdiest discussion on the board today was about Arabic...


Isn't that a bit like the bubble gum calling the sperm sticky?


----------



## CQB (Feb 24, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Roadhouse must be in there somewhere.
> 
> Con Air.
> 
> Showgirls.


I'd rate Con Air as a satire. There's some funny shit in that pic.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Gravity.   Still not sure why that movie got any attention.  It sucked.



The film had a pretty good cast and plot start that, but got way far from real pretty quickly. They killed off too many of the cast members, way too early. We then were left with one really great actress to try keeping the story believable. No one could have worked harder at it than Sandra Bullock. If George Clooney was with her, and there was some dialogue, it would have helped. The only other way to make it a better flick is if Christopher Waklen was the astronaut left to finish it off as a comedy.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 24, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Cinematic masterpiece.



Agree !


----------



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2016)

The only Best Picture I've liked in recent years was _Captain Phillips..._Oh wait, it didn't win Best Picture, did it, because it got fucking robbed and by saying that I must be a racist...


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 24, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The film had a pretty good cast and plot start that, but got way far from real pretty quickly. They killed off too many of the cast members, way too early. We then were left with one really great actress to try keeping the story believable. No one could have worked harder at it than Sandra Bullock. If George Clooney was with her, and there was some dialogue, it would have helped. The only other way to make it a better flick is if Christopher Waklen was the astronaut left to finish it off as a comedy.


Yeah, they didn't do much to develop the characters, so I didn't really care what happened to them.  The rest was just slow and boring as hell.  The movie felt WAY longer than it actually was... and the fire extinguisher bit ala Disney's Wall*E?  C'mon, even the biggest fans must've saying to themselves, "Really?!"...terrible.  Now, if they went with the Christopher Walken angle, I might pay to see that!


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Feb 25, 2016)

Rudy


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 25, 2016)

Sticking to best picture winners who suck, I put "dances with Wolves"  "ordinary people" and "Shakespeare in love" as the worst offenders seeing as they beat out "goodfellas" "raging bull" and "saving private Ryan" (respectively) for Best Picture. You can see why that was bullshit


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 25, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Here are some that made me run out of the theater. In defense of my manhood, some of these were forced upon me by females.
> 
> Ishtar
> The Sicilian
> ...



And The Lord said, "Lo, these movies sucketh balls."

I tried to see all of them at some point, never made it through any of them.  As for Fury, it was just...weird.  It was like a Tarantino movie meets Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 21, 2016)

10 Cloverfield Lane-I would recommend. Anyone seen this yet.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Jun 21, 2016)

metalmom said:


> 10 Cloverfield Lane-I would recommend. Anyone seen this yet.


 I happened to watch it this past weekend. Wasn't too impressed with it. Especially the end, won't get into detail for those who haven't.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 22, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Well where do you scanks stand with Lawrence of Arabia?




LOA and the original _Magnificent Seven..._entertaining primers for anybody involved in FID.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The only reasons to see Titanic are on Kate Winslett, my future ex-wife.



So what is Helen Mirren, now, Goat Cheese?


----------



## Bypass (Jun 22, 2016)

Speaking of worst best movies. Has anyone seen Range 15 yet? I'm tempted to make a very long drive just to watch it.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Jun 22, 2016)

Bypass said:


> Speaking of worst best movies. Has anyone seen Range 15 yet? I'm tempted to make a very long drive just to watch it.



There is a thread discussing the movie and those who have seen it. I'm going to try and stream it on my tv at home tonight.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Bypass said:


> Speaking of worst best movies. Has anyone seen Range 15 yet? I'm tempted to make a very long drive just to watch it.



There is a thread titled,"Range 15" in General Discussion.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 22, 2016)

SmokinOkie said:


> I happened to watch it this past weekend. Wasn't too impressed with it. Especially the end, won't get into detail for those who haven't.


 Have to say though probably one of John Goodmans best roles. Agree on the ending.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 22, 2016)

I've tried three times, but just can't get through 'Citizen Kane'. I just don't get it.


----------

